# "I'll take the Presidential Suite please"



## rrdude (Apr 15, 2016)

Wouldn't it be nice................

Once on web page, scroll down to bottom


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 15, 2016)

No wonder jis likes to ride the Trains in India when he returns for visits!

Wonder if his connection @ India Rail comps him when he rides this train?

VIA is trying this with "Premium" Service on the Canadian, but nice as it is, it doesn't hold a candle to this!


----------



## SP&S (Apr 15, 2016)

O M G!!! I'd be in paradise (and I fear in debt too) in just the deluxe cabin.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 15, 2016)

Um, what exactly is this attempting to show?







A post-derailment view?


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Apr 15, 2016)

If you ever watch the travel show "Globe Trekker" they featured this train - fantastic it was! The traveler was in the suite and it had a starlight LED ceiling, liveried staff, red carpet, full nine meters....


----------



## CCC1007 (Apr 15, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Um, what exactly is this attempting to show?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like a post photoshop view.


----------



## KmH (Apr 16, 2016)

When I travel by train it's just me, so having 2 bedrooms would be serious overkill.

A 220 sq ft _Suite_ would work for me.


----------



## railiner (Apr 17, 2016)

Very nice, indeed. But if one wants to, one can arrange to charter some of the AAPRCO cars that are even nicer, and attached to an Amtrak or VIA train....

But not as easy to arrange as is booking one of these regularly scheduled cars....


----------



## CCC1007 (Apr 18, 2016)

railiner said:


> Very nice, indeed. But if one wants to, one can arrange to charter some of the AAPRCO cars that are even nicer, and attached to an Amtrak or VIA train....
> 
> But not as easy to arrange as is booking one of these regularly scheduled cars....


I've heard that VIA no longer accepts Private cars.


----------



## railiner (Apr 18, 2016)

Too bad about VIA......wonder if the Canadian freight carrier's (CN or CP) would? If so would probably be much more costly to arrange....


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Apr 19, 2016)

railiner said:


> Very nice, indeed. But if one wants to, one can arrange to charter some of the AAPRCO cars that are even nicer, and attached to an Amtrak or VIA train....
> 
> But not as easy to arrange as is booking one of these regularly scheduled cars....


Yes, but do they come with the extensive staff that the Indian trains do?


----------



## jis (Apr 20, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> No wonder jis likes to ride the Trains in India when he returns for visits!
> 
> Wonder if his connection @ India Rail comps him when he rides this train?


I generally do not like to ride these exceedingly overpriced tourist trains, so no, I don't even try to ride them ever. 
Besides it is more fun to tag along in a railway staff saloon for a day or two if one must take advantage of ones railway connections anyway! That I have done a few times and is really quite fun.

But generally I just ride the regular trains using a regular ticket obtained online through IRCTC. Now that requires jumping through a different set of hoops, but that is a story for another time.


----------

